# Pastry Chefs will Love This!



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I stumbled upon this blog through a friends Facebook page and couldn't believe what I saw!

Take a look:
Cake Wrecks


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thats funny, i was just checking out this site a couple minutes ago, watching sandra lee and mario lopez make a horrible excuse for a cake.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Keep scrolling through the pages and you will see some truly horrifying versions of cake ideas. I always wonder, are these ideas that PCs come up with or just client requests that chefs dutifully try to fulfill. Either way, the results just make one want to scratch your head, wonder why and look away.....far away.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

oh man, some of those are just sad. 

btw, anyone know where i can get that plastic ken doll lying down? i want to put him on my mothers 50th bday cake!


----------



## curdled & broke (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

One of the first sites I check everyday.
I especially look forward to the Sunday blog, as they feature non-wrecks on that day.
Truly beautiful stuff.
The rest of the week?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

The misspellings are great. Reminds me of the birthday cake we ordered for my son when he was about 6 and had just started snowboarding. His dad called him a knuckle dragger so we asked to have Happy Birthday Knuckle Dragger on the cake. The decorater had an accent and was perhaps a poor speller too so the cake came saying "Happy Birthday Knukkel Drakker".


----------



## 3dfan (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah rather funny - thanks for great entertainment!:roll:


----------

